# Ex-Pats beware. It could happen to YOU!



## King Silk

*Unless you are rich. Don’t get old and infirm in LOS.
*
In European Countries a lot of sneering goes on about ‘The Nanny State’. But when you move to a Land where the Govt or Medical Profession couldn’t give a fig if you live, or die, in agony, and utter squalor, it soon makes you appreciate Free Health Care, and all those Benefits you so used to take for granted, back in the Old Country…….. 

Here in Thailand there are all too many ExPats on their last legs, with no-one nice to look after them. Sure, there are lots of Ladies who will nurse them, for a price! That’s not unreasonable. It’s the same in many other places. But, sadly many are dishonest. Not satisfied with the agreed salary, they will steal every penny they can from a confused one, suffering from Alzheimer’s, or whatever.

An old bedridden guy I went to see yesterday, had to give his ATM pin number to his young female minder. Well, he can’t get out of bed you see? And……you’ve got it Brother. Yeeees.
She emptied his account in no time. To the tune of well over 9000 Pounds, I am told! 
Now, I am not saying they are all like that. *Yes, you know different. Fine*. But a great many are heartless money grabbing *****es. *That’s indisputable…*…

So now, what can he do? She has disappeared with his money, probably back to her village somewhere in Isaan, and the poor old Sod has no cash with which to pay his medical bills etc. Nice.

Unfortunately, there is nothing new about this situation. It goes on all the time…….*oh, yes it does!*

A Farang who cannot fend for himself, is like a wounded Elephant, and the Vultures soon get the scent. Little wonder that so many Ex-Pats in dire circumstances commit suicide! In Pattaya about one a day, dives off the top floor of his Condo…….A quick end, at least, to what was supposed to be a happy Retirement in The Land Of Smiles………


----------



## King Silk

King Silk said:


> *Unless you are rich. Don’t get old and infirm in LOS.
> *
> In European Countries a lot of sneering goes on about ‘The Nanny State’. But when you move to a Land where the Govt or Medical Profession couldn’t give a fig if you live, or die, in agony, and utter squalor, it soon makes you appreciate Free Health Care, and all those Benefits you so used to take for granted, back in the Old Country……..
> 
> Here in Thailand there are all too many ExPats on their last legs, with no-one nice to look after them. Sure, there are lots of Ladies who will nurse them, for a price! That’s not unreasonable. It’s the same in many other places. But, sadly many are dishonest. Not satisfied with the agreed salary, they will steal every penny they can from a confused one, suffering from Alzheimer’s, or whatever.
> 
> An old bedridden guy I went to see yesterday, had to give his ATM pin number to his young female minder. Well, he can’t get out of bed you see? And……you’ve got it Brother. Yeeees.
> She emptied his account in no time. To the tune of well over 9000 Pounds, I am told!
> Now, I am not saying they are all like that. *Yes, you know different. Fine*. But a great many are heartless money grabbing *****es. *That’s indisputable…*…
> 
> So now, what can he do? She has disappeared with his money, probably back to her village somewhere in Isaan, and the poor old Sod has no cash with which to pay his medical bills etc. Nice.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is nothing new about this situation. It goes on all the time…….*oh, yes it does!*
> 
> A Farang who cannot fend for himself, is like a wounded Elephant, and the Vultures soon get the scent. Little wonder that so many Ex-Pats in dire circumstances commit suicide! In Pattaya about one a day, dives off the top floor of his Condo…….A quick end, at least, to what was supposed to be a happy Retirement in The Land Of Smiles………


*It's only fair however to emphasize, that quite a lot of Farangs are well looked after, by Wives and Companions, in their final days...... *


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> *Unless you are rich. Don’t get old and infirm in LOS.
> *
> In European Countries a lot of sneering goes on about ‘The Nanny State’. But when you move to a Land where the Govt or Medical Profession couldn’t give a fig if you live, or die, in agony, and utter squalor, it soon makes you appreciate Free Health Care, and all those Benefits you so used to take for granted, back in the Old Country……..
> 
> Here in Thailand there are all too many ExPats on their last legs, with no-one nice to look after them. Sure, there are lots of Ladies who will nurse them, for a price! That’s not unreasonable. It’s the same in many other places. But, sadly many are dishonest. Not satisfied with the agreed salary, they will steal every penny they can from a confused one, suffering from Alzheimer’s, or whatever.
> 
> An old bedridden guy I went to see yesterday, had to give his ATM pin number to his young female minder. Well, he can’t get out of bed you see? And……you’ve got it Brother. Yeeees.
> She emptied his account in no time. To the tune of well over 9000 Pounds, I am told!
> Now, I am not saying they are all like that. *Yes, you know different. Fine*. But a great many are heartless money grabbing *****es. *That’s indisputable…*…
> 
> So now, what can he do? She has disappeared with his money, probably back to her village somewhere in Isaan, and the poor old Sod has no cash with which to pay his medical bills etc. Nice.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is nothing new about this situation. It goes on all the time…….*oh, yes it does!*
> 
> A Farang who cannot fend for himself, is like a wounded Elephant, and the Vultures soon get the scent. Little wonder that so many Ex-Pats in dire circumstances commit suicide! In Pattaya about one a day, dives off the top floor of his Condo…….A quick end, at least, to what was supposed to be a happy Retirement in The Land Of Smiles………



Silk,

What you write I'm sure is correct but let me mention the other side of that coin. At least here in the good old [formerly] land of the free and home of the brave. IF you have money and are in ill health, unless you have family or TRUSTED friends you're going to get skinned. Even better, if you have no family or friends but DO have money the vultures will pounce, some nice slick-dick lawyer will get you ruled "incompetent" by the courts [judges were ALL formerly attorneys] and soon you will be a captive of your money with no one to look after you. Until your money is ALL gone. Then they can "pull the plug".

In Old Blighty you're going to be hard pressed, again without family or friends, to get good care after probably 65 years of age. Same here in the US. Let's face it, it is good fortune to have family and/or friends. It is BAD fortune not to. 

One of my favorite bumper stickers, "Be Nice to your kids - they will choose your retirement/nursing home".

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

Of course S2 you are right. BUT, I am talking about Thailand!
The fact that the same situation exists elsewhere is immaterial imo........


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Of course S2 you are right. BUT, I am talking about Thailand!
> The fact that the same situation exists elsewhere is immaterial imo........




Silk,

If we choose to leave our homeland and retire in paradise - regardless of where paradise is - we are at a disadvantage. Most of us have no family where we're moving to [unless we marry there] don't read, write or speak the language and don't truly know the lay of the land like back home. The time to think about these issues is before we make the move to paradise. Even if you DO have a ton of money you're still a target - and then for your money as well. No one robs a poor person - well, except for another poor person, but expect no help. If you have a family in Thailand you're ahead of the game but in the end you're still going to lose.

I guess there's always an advantage of having a condo on a top floor - or access to the roof. Or perhaps you know someone with a top floor condo that you can use as a launching pad. Still, no one forces us to retire in paradise and usually paradise isn't paradise but some illusion we created in our minds and then sold to ourselves. That said we had better plan ahead and with a bit of work you can have in place medical/hospitalization insurance to cover any catastrophic illness or injury and then hope like heck you stay healthy. Or we can stay home in our home country under the illusion we're going to be cared for in our old age. Probably just that - an illusion. I can't speak for he socialized medicine practiced in Great Britain, Australia and Canada but I do know there can be a LONG wait for care and the care is NOT the best - rather the best you're going to get. But IF you're wealthy you're far better off. Poverty sucks 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

My dear fella. Why pray are you wasting your time stating the Bluddy obvious?

Re Health Care in UK. I lived there for ever, and have not one grumble about the NHS.
Perhaps I was lucky, but that is the truth. Anyway some care is better than NONE....NO?

As far as health Care insurance here is concerned. Just try to get it if you are over a certain age......
I was with BUPA in the UK for 30yrs, and when I told them I was coming to live here they wanted to double my weekly fees! I was more than I could easily afford, so I was forced to cancel my policy.....Now I have a'Health Account' in the Bank. It is quite a large sum, but if I have a long debilitating illness, it will undoubtedly run out!
So hopefully, I will have a massive Heart Attack and go quickly.......

All this is very depressing but one has to face up to harsh reality.


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> My dear fella. Why pray are you wasting your time stating the Bluddy obvious?
> 
> Re Health Care in UK. I lived there for ever, and have not one grumble about the NHS.
> Perhaps I was lucky, but that is the truth. Anyway some care is better than NONE....NO?
> 
> As far as health Care insurance here is concerned. Just try to get it if you are over a certain age......
> I was with BUPA in the UK for 30yrs, and when I told them I was coming to live here they wanted to double my weekly fees! I was more than I could easily afford, so I was forced to cancel my policy.....Now I have a'Health Account' in the Bank. It is quite a large sum, but if I have a long debilitating illness, it will undoubtedly run out!
> So hopefully, I will have a massive Heart Attack and go quickly.......
> 
> All this is very depressing but one has to face up to harsh reality.



Silk,

Piss everyone off and keep living!  

That's the best revenge.  Well, we are ALL going to lose the game of life in the end. What's that line from song, "Suicide is painless"? "The game of life is hard to play, going to lose it anyway...." Anyway, we're ALL terminal but those that try to fly at least get to decide when and where. Have a good toot and then......


----------



## ChocolateMintCookies

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## King Silk

Serendipity2 said:


> Silk,
> 
> Piss everyone off and keep living!
> 
> That's the best revenge.  Well, we are ALL going to lose the game of life in the end. What's that line from song, "Suicide is painless"? "The game of life is hard to play, going to lose it anyway...." Anyway, we're ALL terminal but those that try to fly at least get to decide when and where. Have a good toot and then......


That's my boy! Now you're talking old bean......:clap2:


----------



## Acid_Crow

Old people make me depressed.. Live forever, or die young, imo..


----------



## King Silk

AC! You are all bravado now. But wait 'til the 'Grim Reaper' beckons.......Bet you'll change your
attitude then old bean.........


----------



## Serendipity2

Acid_Crow said:


> Old people make me depressed.. Live forever, or die young, imo..



Acid Crow,

A 98 year old man was interviewed and during the interview he was asked if he ever wanted to live to be 98. He replied, "yes, but not until I was 97!" One certainty in your life - you will get older, day by day by day. And you will one day no longer get older. Which would you prefer? 

Serendipity2


----------



## Gulfer

When asking the Fate (Karma): 'why?' or 'why me?' or 'what for?', - the answer is always one, - Nobody asked you in here. Sic


----------



## penguin

King Silk said:


> Of course S2 you are right. BUT, I am talking about Thailand!
> The fact that the same situation exists elsewhere is immaterial imo........


I can't complain about the way I've been treated in Thailand. I have lived and worked here for over 10 years and have always paid the mandatory social security (SS) payment ( currently 750 Baht/month and a few years back I got seriously Ill and when the company provided Blue Cross insurance ran out when I was being treated in a private hospital I was admitted to a very reasonable Government hospital (Queen Sirikit Hospital at Sattahip where I was registered through the SS) and treated as an in patient for over a month (own room with cable TV and OK food) then treated as an outpatient for another 2 months including physiotherapy and medication (which alone cost 10,000 Baht/month in a private hospital) all of which was provided free of charge. All I had to do was show my SS provided card and sign my name. I was very impressed and I probably saved more than my total SS payments over the last 10 years


----------



## Serendipity2

penguin said:


> I can't complain about the way I've been treated in Thailand. I have lived and worked here for over 10 years and have always paid the mandatory social security (SS) payment ( currently 750 Baht/month and a few years back I got seriously Ill and when the company provided Blue Cross insurance ran out when I was being treated in a private hospital I was admitted to a very reasonable Government hospital (Queen Sirikit Hospital at Sattahip where I was registered through the SS) and treated as an in patient for over a month (own room with cable TV and OK food) then treated as an outpatient for another 2 months including physiotherapy and medication (which alone cost 10,000 Baht/month in a private hospital) all of which was provided free of charge. All I had to do was show my SS provided card and sign my name. I was very impressed and I probably saved more than my total SS payments over the last 10 years



penguin,

I'm not sure but I think that most expat don't work in Thailand. Surely a significant number don't and have no insurance unless they buy it or bring it with them so they'll not be getting any help from the Thai government. There comes a certain age [my guess only] where you won't either. Perhaps it's 60 or maybe 65. I doubt it's 70 years of age. At that time your investment in their health care system will likely no longer offer you any assistance. Again, just my "educated" guess but I don't think the average Thai lives to be 70 and they are viewed as expendable. I would be interested to know if I'm correct from anyone who knows but think I am - which is why I posted this. And so that others can get engaged as to their options as well.

Serendipity2


----------



## penguin

Serendipity2 said:


> penguin,
> 
> I'm not sure but I think that most expat don't work in Thailand. Surely a significant number don't and have no insurance unless they buy it or bring it with them so they'll not be getting any help from the Thai government. There comes a certain age [my guess only] where you won't either. Perhaps it's 60 or maybe 65. I doubt it's 70 years of age. At that time your investment in their health care system will likely no longer offer you any assistance. Again, just my "educated" guess but I don't think the average Thai lives to be 70 and they are viewed as expendable. I would be interested to know if I'm correct from anyone who knows but think I am - which is why I posted this. And so that others can get engaged as to their options as well.
> 
> Serendipity2


A lot of expats are working in Thailand though and in my experience a lot of them don't know that they can get free medical treatment if they are paying SS ( which they should be if working legally) I thought some people might be interested to know what they are entitled to. I don't consider paying SS as an investment it is the law and I am planning on being financially secure by the time that I retire and not counting on the Thai SS system.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the info penguin, very useful. I'm sure a lot of expats are either unaware of the system, or scared of using the state facilities. I have to say that I have mixed feelings - a baby born in a Thai maternity hospital was an 'interesting' experience to say the least. Of course a one-off anecdote doesn't mean the whole system works that way. It was very different to what I'm used to in the West, but there were positive points as well.


----------



## KhwaamLap

penguin said:


> A lot of expats are working in Thailand though and in my experience a lot of them don't know that they can get free medical treatment if they are paying SS ( which they should be if working legally) I thought some people might be interested to know what they are entitled to. I don't consider paying SS as an investment it is the law and I am planning on being financially secure by the time that I retire and not counting on the Thai SS system.


Thanks Penuin, I for one had no idea this was available (even to Thai's - I thought the old failed 30Baht treatment - if you could get it - implied that there was no state funded medical). Personally I have medical insurance which covers me for up to 75 days in hospital (more than this then I would be heading home instead anyway) and I have a egistration card with Lanna Hospital.


----------

